# Topics > Smart home > Smart lamp, smart bulb >  COVI, speech-enabled smart lamp, Senic GmbH, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Senic GmbH

"COVI: Speech-Enabled Light & Open Source Smart Home Hub" on Kickstarter

----------

